# He's here....



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

A sweeter more cuddly boy I couldn't have asked for!!! he crashed in my lap as we speak. He was wonderful on the way home. He started out in a crate, but then I couldn't stand it so he rode the rest of the way in my lap. He is 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry about the quality. My camera battery was dead so these are from my iPhone.



















Please excuse my feet. He thought my flip flops would make a nice chewie.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG he is adorable! CONGRATS on finally getting your new baby!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! How exciting to have your new puppy home with you, he is so cute! He already seems to have changed a lot from the last photos you posted, they grow way too quickly.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He is seriously cute. Congrats!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been waiting for you to post, lol. He is super cute and has tons of hair! 

(I think I have the same flip flops.)


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats! What a beautiful face and I love his beautiful pink tongue.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He has been in my lap all day. He wants to snuggle up in my neck and nap. I love snuggly boys!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awwww...He is just precious!!! What a sweet little face!?!?! It sounds like he feels right at home. Congratulations on your new little (big) guy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow I must have missed the thread! Blue mini?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww!!! Soo cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh...what a sweet and handsome little goober. It will be fun watching him grow and seeing his colour changing on here!! Congratulations!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is a cutie pie. I like his face, and I like the flips too, can't blaime him. He looks like a dark silver or blue to me now.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

> Wow I must have missed the thread! Blue mini?


No,  Silver Spoo.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations, he is adorable!!!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Cutie patootie! He's very handsome indeed.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations, he is very cute. He looks like he has more coat than mine. I just got my pup last week, there are pictures of her here somewhere.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> No,  Silver Spoo.


Well, I fail at life, rofl. That was my second guess though!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he is very dark though fluffy, I'd have thought he was blue not silver, but I guess where is the line between a dark silver and a light blue...?? lol


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

They were all dark, but his face looks lighter to me every time I look at him. (Probably because I want it to) 

I've never seen a silver pup this young so I don't know, but I'm guessing he will clear more on his face in the next few weeks. I have pics of his sister from previous litter at 14 weeks and she is very light on her face. He's 9 weeks now.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

poodlelover said:


> Congratulations, he is very cute. He looks like he has more coat than mine. I just got my pup last week, there are pictures of her here somewhere.


I saw them she is so cute!!! I think she has more on her top knot then he does. hehe. I have to bathe him today. He smells like tee tee and that fresh n clean cologne. I can't stand that stuff. 

He did wonderfully thru his first night. He woke up once at 3:30. I took him out and he went as soon as his feet hit the ground. We came back in and he slept till 7:30. His crate is by my bed and he only cried for a minute both times. I slept with my fingers thru the wire until he went to sleep.  I get to play with him all day today!!!:clap:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! He's such a handsome guy! I can't wait to see how his color clears. Silvers are quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You must be in Heaven! He has an adorable face! Congratulations on finally getting your new furbie home.
_


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, what a sweet baby! His fur looks soooooo soft! I just want to bury my fingers in his fur. He has a lovely, happy face. Congratulations!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, he's adorable. Love his smiling face.


----------



## kyutiebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

very nice poodle!
standard poodle right?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww he is so cute and cuddly - reminds me of when i brought ginger home - waaa she is 4 years old this july!


----------

